# Miscarried twin at 16 weeks



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello,
A routine scan on Friday (16 weeks) revealed the devastating news that one of my twins died about a week or so before that   I am shellshocked and really scared.
Can I ask for your experiences of this happening at this late stage - how common it is, how often the second one survives etc. They were non-identical and 2 seperate placentas and the other one looked fine on Friday.  Can you suggest anything I can do ? (e.g. any medication to help me prevent labour starting?).  I suggested progesterone to the doctor at the hospital and he said that even though in the USA they use this to prevent preterm labour, it is still not widely used for this in the UK and he personally wouldn't recommend it.  Any recommendations from you ?  Also, should I carry on life as normal or rest more ?
Thanks,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry hun 

Although it's not a very common thing to happen, it does still happen after 12 weeks.  Most often, nothing will happen to the other twin as a result of this, and with them being non identical, this increases the chances of things being ok.  There isn't really anything we use over here to stop labour starting in these situations, and I think you need to try to stop focussing on that happening, as it's unlikely, and you will just end up worrying yourself sick.  I would just carry on life as normal, resting more won't stop anything happening.

I do want you to allow yourself to greive the loss of your baby.  Please read what I have said to Rah on the board on a previous query.  I don't want to put it again on here as it will seem like it was insincere, but it does apply to you also, let yourself be a normal pregnant woman who has lost a baby, you need to work through those feelings.

Let me know if you need any more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks EmilyCaitlin for your kind words - really helpful.
Just two more questions:
1. do you think it is worth me using a doppler at this stage for reassurance ?  I know many ladies on here swear by them, and from as early as 12 weeks or so, but when I asked my midwife to come round yesterday to listen for a heartbeat she said it was too early to hear it for definite and that if she couldn't find it I would just worry more, and that only after 20 weeks are they reliable.  I recently read an article that said that women who buy dopplers often get false reassurance as they mistake their own maternal blood flow for a heart beat.  A friend of mine is lending me hers, but I am wondering what you think about using it yet ?
2.  If I was to lose the 2nd twin, how likely is it that I wouldn't know, ie how often do people just not bleed and the dead babies stay in there without us knowing ? I had no idea of course about this 1st loss.
Thank you,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I personally don't like people using dopplers unless they know what they are listening for.  A lot of people may use them for reassurance if they haven't felt movements, hear the heartbeat, and, as you say, get false reassurance, when you need to know what rate it should be listening for it going up and going down at the right times, and the difference between the beats.  If you are feeling movments normally, and just want to hear the heartbeat, then it may be ok, but never use it if you are worried about anything, it's better to ring delivery suite.  I only tend to use them after about 16 weeks, otherwise you may not find it, which then causes more anxiety.
It's perfectly understandable to be worried about losing the 2nd twin, especially when you didn't know about the first.  However, if this were to happen (which I don't think it will, and I really want you to try to put the thought out of your mind of it happening again  ) you would eventually get some abdominal cramping at this stage and probably some bleeding, but worrying is not going to help you and will only push your blood pressure and stress levels up further, I'm sure that this little one is staying strong for you and will be hanging on in there 

Let me know if you need anything (and I mean anything) else,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thank you EmilyCaitlin ... you are a real support and help.  It means a lot.   
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Just to update today, the living twin was fine on the scan yesterday and all my blood tests (e.g. CMV, clotting factors etc) all came back normal / negative.  However, the doctor, although reasonably optimistic, said that the next two weeks are when I could go into labour and lose both twins, so I am being scanned twice a week for the foreseeable future.  I was so relieved to see my living twin, but despiote the good prognosis statistics I am still scared all the time and am still constantly wondering if my living twin is actually still alive. 
Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's perfectly understandable to feel worried, anyone would in your situation. I will be thinking of you, and am here if you need me.  Keep thinking of that good prognosis x

emilycaitlin xx


----------

